# VA Mini Meeting May 26 not May 12



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

We are hosting an event at our place in Ashland, Virginia, on Saturday May 26 at 1:00 PM. Hamburgers, hot dogs and all the fixings. So come eat, drink and talk frogs. We are about 85 miles south of DC and 15 miles north of Richmond, close to I-95. Hopefully, those in the DC area, as well as some folks further south in VA will consider us to be close enough. I will be sending PM with address and phone number one week out. So make sure you post to get your PM. See you all here.

Froggie Too 
Share 
Share this post on Twitter
Facebook


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll be there


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds good, I think I can make this one.

Looking to get a group or maybe 3-5 rarer Tincs, maybe a nice pair of thumbnails, or a group or Pumilio. Hit me with what you've got.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I will have Some hydei cultures for trade/sale. Should have a few Nom Imis if anyone is interested, and a Male Azureus.


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

If you have not marked your calander yet it is not too late!

I am making white film canisters with suction cups. I will be letting them go for $5.00 a bag. There will be six per bag. 

I also can start a few tropical springtail white if anyone needs them.


Froggie Too


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey All,
I'm in Richmond and planning to clear the date.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

What happened to everyone who came to ridinshotgun's richmond area meet?


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

I won't be able to make it. 

May is a super busy month for me. 


-Byron


----------



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

Erikb3113 said:


> What happened to everyone who came to ridinshotgun's richmond area meet?


Don't know but it seems like we lost a few.

I should be able to make it for a hour or two. One of the few weekends in May I don't have something on my calendar and a list of home repairs that just gets longer!


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm in Richmond but I did not make the last meet. I know there's a few of us


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

SutorS said:


> I'm in Richmond but I did not make the last meet. I know there's a few of us


Same. Unfortunately I don't know if I can make this one either now because I have a class running over to Knoxville, TN around that time. I'll make sure when it is and get back to everyone. I have some good plants to trade.


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

Hoping to attend pending a 7s tourny doesnt get in the way!


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Locals only. No shipping. I just moved to Alexandria and have some frogs for sale. Where I can meet up depends on the date, and I am not sure if I can make the meeting or not.

6 months ootw Cauchero Pumilio. SNDF line (parents 08 import) $50 each

trio of Quinquevittatus Todd Kelley line $150 for the group (not sure on the sex)

Let me know if your interested or have questions. I have been traveling a bit for work recently, but I should be in the state for the rest of this month.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok, so where do we stand here on attendance...It's nice to know who can't make it I suppose, but who CAN?


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

We are one week out from the May 26 Mini Meet. I have sent PMs with directions to people who responded. If you would like to attend and did not receive the directions, please PM me. The more, the merrier.


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

FYI, I have a male (singing) Cristobal and a Varadero froglet (OOW six weeks) available for sale, as well as some film cups (local pick-up only).


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey all,
Sad to say I am missing the meet... However, I do hope to meet all of you. I move to a new, large place in Richmond (where I am currently located) early August and hope to host one soon myself - maybe the next. 

That said, looking for a male R. imitator intermedius if anyone's got one. Enjoy the meet and your weekend,

Sean


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok, so by my count, no one can make it. VA, we suck when it comes to trying to get us all together haha.


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Erikb3113 said:


> Ok, so by my count, no one can make it. VA, we suck when it comes to trying to get us all together haha.


I don't think it helps that Baltimore Repticon is the same day.

But Erik is right, VA needs to get it together. 

What if there was something like an open bar? or strippers? Maybe that would get VA back in the game? 



Oh yeah and I won't be able to make it this weekend.

-Byron


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Due to a lack of interest, the May 26 meet has been canceled. I hope at some later date we can get a group together. Maybe a different location in Virginia will help attendance. If anyone has ideas on how to increase participation, please share them.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

How about mid-June or mid-July meet?


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm good for either - I'm really bummed the meet got cancelled but I am glad I didn't miss it.


Sean
Richmond


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

To those Richmond / Ashland / Petersburg area folks: Anyone got cultures of D. heidi going? I'm looking to purchase a culture or two of melanogaster, heidi, and possibly some other bugs


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I have one spare Hydei I just made yesterday?


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Any planned meets in Richmond/ashland area coming up? Id love to finally be able to make one.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a nice place and would be willing to throw something together. I have only one display thank though, so my place is basically worthy of a meeting spot.


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

@ Slipper, 
PMed you

I'd be down to meet as well - in August I'll be getting a house very suitable for a meet as well, but Id like to do something before then. I'll have some frogs and plants to offer


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

pm me the details! ill join


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I am down.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southeast/83714-richmond-va-east-coast-mega-meet.html


----------

